# Pro, Semi Pro or Amatuer



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

Forgive the newbie questionings, but having done a fair bit of reading up on here I have been trying to figure out the differences between the above ratings.

Pro, obviously is paid for fighters, xx per fight, highest level within UK and Internationally. Pretty much same rules as UFC apart from elbows to the head on a grounded oppo right?

Semi Pro? No idea, how can u be a semi pro at this? and what are the rules governing fights?

Am, well for the love obviously. But reading up on the rules, it sounds like the am fights are really heavily restricted. Not sure if Id like that.

Sorry if this is a bit stupid, but Id appreciate any clarification.

H


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, with no governing body, people can use whatever rules they like and there are huge discrepancies between shows.

Pro Rules: Generally NSAC (UFC) rules. Fighters get paid, albeit not necessarily well at a low level. Fighting under a 'pro' rule set doesn't mean you're a 'professional fighter', if you get the distinction.

Semi-Pro: IMO the wrong tag to use and often one of the most confusing areas.

You can fight 'semi-pro' and be paid expenses and get a ticket deal (say Â£5 off every ticket sold) or sometimes maybe even get a purse.

In the North East and some other areas, 'semi-pro' is generally headshots standing but none on the floor but this isn;t set in stone. Like my next fight is 'semi-pro' but it's pro rules minus elbows/heel hooks.

If I was being forced, I'd say it's a bit pointless but alright for experience and for cage time.

Amateur: As above with regards to money, could get a ticket deal etc.

Some shows do no headshots at all, which is fine I think for juniors etc. and each to their own. Others shows use ground and pound, headshots standing and grounded. Sometimes with bigger gloves. No heel hooks, neck cranks etc. Some use just headshots standing.

So, to summarise, there is no standard and there needs to be.

IMO, it should be:

Pro - NSAC rules.

Amateur: Headshots standing and grounded. Larger sparring gloves. No heel hooks/neck cranks. No elbows.

Old KSBO rules should be just that, KSBO, not am MMA.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

top post mate, thats cleared alot up.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Any time.

Don't know where that little BS man came from though haha!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

lol from experience of going to local shows that have had pro/semi pro/amateur fights on the Amateur rules are very confusing and do imo discourage people from actually using the "stepping stone" to progress to eventual pro rules.

I've seen some "mma shows" with amateur rules where all forms of striking has been dissalowed, fighters have been struggling for ages to get posistions such as "full mount" yet when they achieve this they cannot rain shots down on their opponent thus rendering it pointless/useless.

in a few shows they have classed amateur basically as a Grappling Event, like seen in Ground Control, yet as mentioned people are being taught full mount emphasis yet when they achieve this they are not being given credit And will lose fights. strange!

I've been involved in sparring sessions far heavier than amateur mma events most weekends, where striking has been allowed.. and i've had my ass kicked. but for me amateur mma isn't gonna teach you anything other than maybe to overcome performing infront of a crowd/nervousness and so on. so more of a mental challenge.

Introduce yourself to sparring, and maybe if presented with events - ask the event organizer if you could do amateur but where your opponent will agree to striking allowed?

so basically you compete against a guy similar level to you but mutual agreement to striking.

as you could go for a semi-pro fight but be tied up against a guy whos practically pro level.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

crazy init, I though I was jus being dumb, but there is vitually zero governance or standardisation. Either way, for me it is a long while off yet


----------

